# St. Louis,MO D&D Player seeks new group



## Atomic Funk (Jul 9, 2005)

Hey people, I'm Alex. And here's the skinny on me:

My e-mail is 550whut@excite.com E-mail me if you are in the area and wanna play.

-I'm 19 years old

-I live in the Hazelwood/Florissant area of St. Louis, MO
-Been playing DnD 3.5 for over 2 years

-I have my own dice set (the standard box from the Fantasy Shop)

-I have the Forgotten Realms campaign setting book

-I can play whatever character class is needed to help the storyline and the DM's plans


My e-mail is 550whut@excite.com E-mail me if you are in the area and wanna play.

-Has a meeting location (my house, in my room. I can fit 2 people on the bed, and about 4 on the floor, around the bed. There are walljacks if you work off of a laptop. We can also play on the floor of my living room if you wanna use the map and everything. And I've fit over 6 people in the living room.)

-I'm starting college, but Friday or Saturday night is open to me. 

-My last group was a handful of late-teens boys, and I left them because of the drama that floats around them. Stupid kids. 

-Classwise, I've played a wizard, monk, and fighter

-Race-wise, I've played an elf and a fire genasi (planetouched from the Forgotten Realms)

-I have a folder for character sheets, notebook paper for HP and gold gain/loss, etc. 

And that's pretty much it. I've been commemorated for my intense amount of focus when roleplaying. E-mail me at 550whut@excite.com if you are in the area and wanna play.


----------

